
What does a data team really do - Michal_Sz
https://medium.com/gogovan-technology/what-does-a-data-team-really-do-84b2f669e4b6
======
Michal_Sz
I published this article about work of the data team. Appreciate your feedback
and suggestions. Thanks!

